# Gotta new Canik TP9SA



## Whistlepigpopper (Jun 11, 2015)

I purchased a new Canik TP9SA this week and shot it some Tuesday evening with some Blaser 115FMJ
Seemed very smooth and very accurate at 15 yards. Seems like a good deal for the $$ spent.
Now just need to find a left handed holster and some night sights for it.
Sam


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

The Clone forum at this forum is a good place to ask questions about Caniks. Someone there will probably have a holster that will work for you. The Original CZ Forum - Index


----------



## Whistlepigpopper (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have looked at those. They seem to be a solid gun. Got any pictures?


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I looked at one today and predict that when word gets out on these they will become very popular. The build quality is first rate and the trigger is almost as good as a PPQ. For $399 and usually a lot less this Canik is a real sleeper.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


>


As the 'ole' cliche goes: "A picture is worth a thousand words" at least some pictures.:smt083


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Canik TP9 sa in Flat Dark Earth.

It is a wonderful gun ... very well made & reliable.

A steal for the $$$

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I found a Canik TP9Sa FDE at a price I couldn't say no to. I bought it out of state and even with shipping and transfer fees it was $50 cheaper than a local shop. First off this pistol is of very high quality and the trigger is better than any of my Glocks, Springfields or M&Ps, it is close to my Walther PPQ which is saying a lot. Today I made it out to my range and I'm now even more impressed with this pistol. Century Arms does not advertise these Caniks and few shops carry them, but when word gets out on these they will sell all they import. Canik recently came out with a V2 model of the original DA/SA model and an SF model will be imported soon. Imagine a pistol equal or better quality than it's rivals at a price a couple hundred dollars less, I predict a winner here. I'm already thinking about buying a second one.


----------



## emax123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Its on my get list but still too young. I'm waiting for more performance history and after market parts. Never had the pleasure of shooting one but I keep hearing it's probably the best value striker fired gun out right now. I dry fired one a couple of times, surprisingly nice. Cool gun, congrats. Please keep us informed on how she operates.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have the Canik TP9v2 9mm and for the $$ and what you get with the gun, it is hard to beat.... 2 18 round mags, a nice holster, cleaning equipment, a nice gun case... 

and yes the Trigger is very nice!!! the gun shoots very nice too... no lie, i was almost set on buying a S&W MP40, till i found this gem, and after watching several videos in which everyone raved about the gun, i bought it....


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I shot better with the TP9V2 a friend has than I have with anything else lately. I was kind of shocked how easily I was putting rounds into the junk we were shooting at. I had some extra money and went for it, it should be here Wed.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

My TP9V2 appears to be a winner! I put 3 boxes of WWB, and another 18 JHP's through it without a hiccup. The DA pull is long but pretty soft, and the SA pull is very nice. For some reason, my decocker is about 2X harder to push than the one on the friend's gun is. No big deal, but seems odd. I couldn't shoot for long, it was like 18 degrees, but I had no problems shooting and hitting a medium sized plastic trash can at about 40'. One nice thing about a polymer gun is that a couple of minutes out in the cold isn't a big deal. My SAR K2 45 was unpleasant to hold after about a minute.


----------

